# Goodbye TTRS Hello R8 V10



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Did a deal on a used V10 yesterday from Derby Audi and collected it today. Even though i am updating the car for something faster better looking etc, a part of me is sad to see the RS go.I owned the RS from new and had some great experiences in the car, sometimes also feeling the car lacked power,it is however the best car I have definately owned. 
I can say the service from Derby was second to none, the salesman who looked after me knew what I wanted and tried his best to accomodate and he didnt disappoint.
I got £29k on the part ex which I thought was fair and the car I purchased was the cheapest on on the system when compared with similar spec.
The drive home was amazing ! the acceleration and noise from the V10 is awesome, feels quite a bit wider than the TT but still very quock through corners.
I now have a 2 Audi VIP tickets for Silvestone on Sunday for the endurance where I hope to see Jonny C in his Ferrari  What a great weekend to look forward to!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice, looks like you are going to have a great weekend....Enjoy...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's wider for sure, they are big cars.
You won't regret the change.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What's the word I'm looking for.... jealous yes that's it :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Enjoy and make sure you come to one of the local East Anglia meets soon so I can drool.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Very jealous! Hope to be able to afford a car of this nature in a few years time when I come to change mine!


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

She is gorgeous!!! Well done!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having recently driven a TTRS and R8 back to back in wet conditions at Silverstone, you are moving from a poor understeering chassis to a superb handling machine which puts the handling of the RS to shame.

Enjoy 8)


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed, don't see many in that colour.

Hoping to get along to Silverstone Sunday as well.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic car. My mates got the V10 spyder. Best car on the planet IMO.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

What an awesome car.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

vwcheung said:


> Did a deal on a used V10 yesterday from Derby Audi and collected it today. Even though i am updating the car for something faster better looking etc, a part of me is sad to see the RS go.I owned the RS from new and had some great experiences in the car, sometimes also feeling the car lacked power,it is however the best car I have definately owned.
> I can say the service from Derby was second to none, the salesman who looked after me knew what I wanted and tried his best to accomodate and he didnt disappoint.
> I got £29k on the part ex which I thought was fair and the car I purchased was the cheapest on on the system when compared with similar spec.
> The drive home was amazing ! the acceleration and noise from the V10 is awesome, feels quite a bit wider than the TT but still very quock through corners.
> I now have a 2 Audi VIP tickets for Silvestone on Sunday for the endurance where I hope to see Jonny C in his Ferrari  What a great weekend to look forward to!


Well done!

It looks sweet.

Do you feel like Iron Man whist driving it?

:lol:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! Yes my kids already called iron man lol!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Superb looking car, haven't heard one in the flesh, but I bet it's pretty spine tingling.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorgeous car, congratulations enjoy it. Love the sound of that v10


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn that's awesome.

I would love to have one too, but where would I put my bike :? :lol:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Damn that's awesome.
> 
> I would love to have one too, but where would I put my bike :? :lol:


Me too but Id have to live in it


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

What a beauty. 
Jealous? Yes,yes i am!


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantastic car, your now in the supercar league! Enjoy!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now THAT is more like it. Looks like a BEAST!
Have fun


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

V10 R8! Well jealous mate  Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Stunning. 
Well done. 
Enjoy. 
I'm often out Ipswich Woodbridge way so I'll keep an ear out for you.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im hoping to make that switch one day soon myself , lovely motor


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

the V10 's are amazing. I drove one and it's worth every penny for the noise alone ! the R8 is one hell of a machine !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really nice looking car. I am not jealous at all :evil: 
Congrats and enjoy it


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks much nicer than the white one you had on test....gorgeous colour.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

** OMG
so beautiful


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I feel a lot of this [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and a lot of that :evil: Bugger.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] I want one....NOW!!! [smiley=baby.gif]

Beautiful [smiley=gorgeous.gif] well done and enjoy the admiring looks you'll get............... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Lovely motor mate. Way to step up a gear eh? 
Love the colour too


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Great motor mate fair play and enjoy 8)


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, really enjoying the ownership of the car and even though I felt a bit sad on the day I chopped in my RS there's so many plus factors in the R8 that it seems ive forgotton about the TT.
The handling is totally different to the TT, with mag ride off an even though its running 30's all round its actually less bumpy on the A roads, no more understeer too! point and shoot with the R8 and the car even though heavier seems more nimble than the TT.
As for looks my RS was pretty cool had loads of admirers and complements, the R8 is mental though people have been videoing me passing by, motorbikes acknowledging me? and obv little kids looking with their mouth wide open  
Here are some more photos I took just now


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Thanks for all the comments, really enjoying the ownership of the car and even though I felt a bit sad on the day I chopped in my RS there's so many plus factors in the R8 that it seems ive forgotton about the TT.
> The handling is totally different to the TT, with mag ride off an even though its running 30's all round its actually less bumpy on the A roads, no more understeer too! point and shoot with the R8 and the car even though heavier seems more nimble than the TT.
> As for looks my RS was pretty cool had loads of admirers and complements, the R8 is mental though people have been videoing me passing by, motorbikes acknowledging me? and obv little kids looking with their mouth wide open
> Here are some more photos I took just now


Very nice mate! Looks mint! The V8 version is good but imo the V10 is the king!!! Did you go with Audi Finance option if you don't mind me asking? I'm getting the itch again to return to the Audi fold but can't justify the APR I'm getting...


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Lovely! There is a Spyder in that colour near to where I live...looks great!

Out of interest, was the V10 R8 the only choice or did you also consider anything else? Vantage, 911, Ferrari for example?

Enjoy it!

Rob


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Out of interest, was the V10 R8 the only choice or did you also consider anything else? Vantage, 911, Ferrari for example?

I was looking at a 911 Gen 2 Turbo there is so little stock about and prices are very high for similar age car, Astons I have heard are too unreliable 

Very nice mate! Looks mint! The V8 version is good but imo the V10 is the king!!! Did you go with Audi Finance option if you don't mind me asking? I'm getting the itch again to return to the Audi fold but can't justify the APR I'm getting...

No i financed the car myself, have a Woolwich reserve mortgage which is very handy, trouble is with Audi APR is it depends on the vehicle in question, good sellers eg A3's or A5 they will be offering higher numbers and cars that dont shift eg A6 biturbo's the APR will be more acceptable.
For the record I got back £29k for my TTRS which I thought was pretty good for a car that was over 2 years old, there arent ,any used ones at the moment and obv easy to sell on.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG I just did a VRT calculation (IRISH Import Tax) http://www.vrt.ie/ on a 2011 R8 Coupe V10 manual.....

Import Duty alone is 58,600 euro £46,000 then there is the 2,500 euro a year road tax [smiley=bigcry.gif] it ain't never going to happen over here!

I did a 2008 V10 with 20k miles and it is still showing 32,700 euro ££25,600 import Tax 

EDIT................ DID I SAY I WAS Jealous? Feck Yeahhh. Enjoy the Car Mate!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> No i financed the car myself, have a Woolwich reserve mortgage which is very handy, trouble is with Audi APR is it depends on the vehicle in question, good sellers eg A3's or A5 they will be offering higher numbers and cars that dont shift eg A6 biturbo's the APR will be more acceptable.
> For the record I got back £29k for my TTRS which I thought was pretty good for a car that was over 2 years old, there arent ,any used ones at the moment and obv easy to sell on.


Ah nice one  That's a great price you've got for your TTRS! Looking forward to a mini thread about your new toy if you feel like it


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

illingworth22 said:


> OMG I just did a VRT calculation (IRISH Import Tax) http://www.vrt.ie/ on a 2011 R8 Coupe V10 manual.....
> 
> Import Duty alone is 58,600 euro £46,000 then there is the 2,500 euro a year road tax [smiley=bigcry.gif] it ain't never going to happen over here!
> 
> ...


That's insane! 2,500 a year road tax??? I guess I shouldn't moan about my £462 ish 

Why import duty though? Can't you buy one from your local Audi dealer?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well in essex girl stylee, it looks 'proper reem my son'. Well done Vince, you deserve it, it looks positively stunning. How do you get on taking it up that steep hilly bit at your Mizu restaurant?  :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Well in essex girl stylee, it looks 'proper reem my son'. Well done Vince, you deserve it, it looks positively stunning. How do you get on taking it up that steep hilly bit at your Mizu restaurant?  :wink:


Thanks Dotti  I haven't tried it yet but think it would struggle, we have a side entrance which would work, hope to see you all on the next meet!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Well in essex girl stylee, it looks 'proper reem my son'. Well done Vince, you deserve it, it looks positively stunning. How do you get on taking it up that steep hilly bit at your Mizu restaurant?  :wink:
> ...


If the R8 sits as low as the Mclaren MP4 it may struggle  . Look forward to seeing you and your new ride soon 8)


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

gorgeous car mate looks beautiful and in my fav colour, jealous isnt the word!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

hope88 said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I just did a VRT calculation (IRISH Import Tax) http://www.vrt.ie/ on a 2011 R8 Coupe V10 manual.....
> ...


There are 5 used R8's for sale on Car Zone.ie here in Ireland, 2 x 2012 V10's and the rest are the 2008 4.2. The V10's are 250,000 euro (£200,000 nearly) and the 2008's range from 90 to 100,000 euro (£72 to £80,000) All cars are subject to VRT Vehicle Registration Tax and this is based on a Value of the Car set by our Government and the Tax its self is based on emissions. So My 2008 TT TDi have 4,000 euro VRT. My 07 Golf GTi have a VRT Tax of 10,000 euro, this was higher due to the higher emissions!
Also if you import or own an 07 (BMW 320d 139gsm emissions) Car the Road Tax is based on engine size 650 euro per year but if you have an 08 car its based on emissions 225 euro per year. This is why Diesels and Low emission cars are so popular in Ireland.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

hope88 said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I just did a VRT calculation (IRISH Import Tax) http://www.vrt.ie/ on a 2011 R8 Coupe V10 manual.....
> ...


Just had a look on the Audi .ie web site

Audi TT Coupe 1.8 TFSI 160HP 42,000 euro = £33k with Road Tax of 330 euro
TTS Coupe = 68,250 euro = £54k with Road Tax of 667 euro
TT RS = 81,640 euro = £65k with Road Tax of 1129 euro
TT TDi = 46,600 euro £37k with Road Tax of 225 euro

All euro prices are converted at today's rate!


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd considered a used R8 (V8) before getting the TT-RS, but chose the TT-RS because of the tuning potential and the looks in Sepang Blue.

But, not I've just seen yours and it's got me thinking!

Congrats mate, I think you've made a good decision.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > illingworth22 said:
> ...


And I notice that diesel is cheaper than unleaded in the Republic as well. I may have to move!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

mattchaps said:


> I'd considered a used R8 (V8) before getting the TT-RS, but chose the TT-RS because of the tuning potential and the looks in Sepang Blue.
> 
> But, not I've just seen yours and it's got me thinking!
> 
> Congrats mate, I think you've made a good decision.


Yes the tuning postentials are there in the RS but go more than stage 2 and resale values are affected. Have you driven the V10 ? Thd differences in driving are incredible, yes the gearbox is perfect but when using the paddles shifts all if put aside.
I think most owners don't bother with remaps and exhausts as power delivery is very good, so why don't you take the dive and buy the big daddy?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

mattchaps said:


> I'd considered a used R8 (V8) before getting the TT-RS, but chose the TT-RS because of the tuning potential and the looks in Sepang Blue.
> 
> But, not I've just seen yours and it's got me thinking!
> 
> Congrats mate, I think you've made a good decision.


R8 is in a differrent league to the TTRS, if only i had the money...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> R8 is in a differrent league to the TTRS, if only i had the money...


Well there are plenty out there now for around £47K. Admittedly they're older cars and carrying a few miles but definitely do-able if you really want one -you can pay more than that for an RS. :!:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > R8 is in a differrent league to the TTRS, if only i had the money...
> ...


The running costs are exponentially higher as well as the purchase cost sadly. Not Lamborghini/Ferrari silly, but still much higher than an RS.

From looking at the prices, there sees to a sweet spot at about 4 years old. You can buy a 4-year old one for about £50K, then sell it a year later for £45K if you don't put too many miles on it. That could be cheap-ish supercar ownership.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

wja96 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Yes but the V8's performance isnt good enought for the RS owners to move onto. Stage 1or 2 TTRS would probably beat a V8 in acceleration.
Running costs of the V10 I reckon will be double that of the RS eg fuel bills, tyres, servicing abd insurance. My new premium is £800 on the R8 I have 6 points, my RS was around £400.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SO true, i wouldnt swap my Stage 2 TTRS for a V8, it would have to be the higher end V10 version.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ohhhh, 0-60 the mythical be all and end all measurement of what makes a good car.... or better than something else. :roll:

4.3secs to 60 is soooo slow, its like insisting on traveling in upper class because it saves you 2secs on a 3500mile journey from london to New York.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Ohhhh, 0-60 the mythical be all and end all measurement of what makes a good car.... or better than something else. :roll:
> 
> 4.3secs to 60 is soooo slow, its like insisting on traveling in upper class because it saves you 2secs on a 3500mile journey from london to New York.


Haha, i found that quite amusing  best get a GTR in that case, even though i hate the look of the car its the 0-60 myth again! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Got to agree, Tosh...most on forums just debate endlessly about 0-60 or 30-130 or qtr mile times...too one track minded IMHO...the sort of things I had expect Scooby, EVO or GT-R owners to debate on regular basis. Porker or Fiat or even Tractor boys tend not to bother about that sort of thing...bit childish really.

To buy an R8 and then get dragged into 0-60 or 30-130 or qtr mile times is plain silly...wrong car for that sort of discussion...best buy an EVO or GT-R or Scooby for those silly disucssions...just my 2 censt worth.

The single issue I had with the R8 was that the V8 drove better and also sounded better however the V10 was 'better' value in terms of specs...kinda not right.

Same as the Aston Vantage...the V8 S is fab to drive, sounded great and power was just about right however it comes with no manual box...the V12 comes with a manual box only and the power is a touch OTT TBH...the V12 is nice however not as 'beautiful' sounding as the V8 S.

Again, power is not everything...says he who got rid of a 600BHP+ proper Supercar...


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

996cab said:


> Got to agree, Tosh...most on forums just debate endlessly about 0-60 or 30-130 or qtr mile times...too one track minded IMHO...the sort of things I had expect Scooby, EVO or GT-R owners to debate on regular basis. Porker or Fiat or even Tractor boys tend not to bother about that sort of thing...bit childish really.
> 
> To buy an R8 and then get dragged into 0-60 or 30-130 or qtr mile times is plain silly...wrong car for that sort of discussion...best buy an EVO or GT-R or Scooby for those silly disucssions...just my 2 censt worth.
> 
> ...


yes good points made but why be a boy when you have the choice to be a man?
I had no problems in choosing the engine when buying, unit from the RS4 or detuned Lambo one ? No brainer in my postion, yes the V8 is a very nice car and if I had spent say £60-70k on a decent one I would be kicking myself knowing for a little bit more I could have something with more spec and much more enjoyable.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All depends on the "deal"
All depends on coupe vs spyder.
All depends if you want used or new.

Specs on all Audis are piss poor, i've thought before of starting a "don't pay for options thread" and try to get people to push dealers to foot the bill for what we (the owners deem should be standard - and indeed are on most cars)

ie cruise, MFSW, folding mirrors, light/rain etc etc...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Far too pricey for what it is, but if you like it and you have the money its a personal decision and no one elses.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> *All depends on the "deal"*
> All depends on coupe vs spyder.
> All depends if you want used or new.
> 
> ...


Indeed...agreed on both points in red...there is also the point that you put a budget together and then stick to it regardless...offcourse...no point going to a dealer with £50k in the bank when they have a car available at £100k...no deal can be done there...unless you fancy a 2nd mortgage!!!

I pick a figure am comfortable spending, I call that my budget, - it is hard earned afterall...! - then look around for what cars are available in my budget...am not brand loyal...  If I cannot afford it I simply wait...no rush to waste money...if I can afford it then it is always a question of when I want it.

IF I must be one of the first with that particular car like the 993 Turbo S; 986 Boxster or the TT-RS Roadster then I pay up and shut up...!

I would still give everything away for a Zonda F Clubsport Roadster...God damn!, I have to get one of those very soon...just need to work a little harder and longer...!!!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> All depends on the "deal"
> All depends on coupe vs spyder.
> All depends if you want used or new.
> 
> ...


I drove the spyders and they were very loose, did not like them at all, footballers car.

Coupe drove much better, and then as others have said the V8 is a bit slow and old spec with the RS5 having more BHp
even the V10 throttle body does not open 100% to protect Lambo sales, so a remap on the V10 is a must to release 550BHp same as the Lambo.

I don't care about 0-60 but over taking performance is nice to have and the R8 is hard work having to red line it to get to the power. And the reason my GT3 is up for sale, unusbale power in normal driving.

A newer R8 v8 would be nicer with the Rs5 BHp and the new DSG box but new prices of the face life car will be high with DSG.

75k V10's coupe seem the best buy atm imo with a throttle body allowed to open 100%


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

mrdemon said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > All depends on the "deal"
> ...


How much is the GT3 going for?


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I drove past a V10 R8 in Sepang Blue with silver side blades in Colchester the other day, parked outside Roberto's (seems to attract Ferarri's too). Was that you because the car looked absolutely mint!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> I drove past a V10 R8 in Sepang Blue with silver side blades in Colchester the other day, parked outside Roberto's (seems to attract Ferarri's too). Was that you because the car looked absolutely mint!


Lol Yes! my mate owns China Chef, he loves Porsche's , drove the V10 and loved it! now realises the R8 is pretty special :mrgreen:


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I have to say the paintwork looked fantastic, and I love the V10 alloys. You were brave to park it there as the spaces aren't exactly wide!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Yes your right the spaces aren't too wide there, but Colchester is a mare for parking in general. Took this yesterday afternoon with Colour splash


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Yes your right the spaces aren't too wide there, but Colchester is a mare for parking in general. Took this yesterday afternoon with Colour splash


Thing of beauty... you can't imagine how jealous I am now matey  Well done!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hope88 said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Yes your right the spaces aren't too wide there, but Colchester is a mare for parking in general. Took this yesterday afternoon with Colour splash
> ...


A few demo cars on Audi used - this one has your name on it..
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


I just have a thing for Sepang...it's the only other colour I'll consider besides black 

Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to afford a £90k car now 

edit: wonder if the V10 prices will drop further in 1 year or so when the facelifted R8 comes out...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lots of them are demo cars - you can normally tell with the colours and extensive options list (personally wouldn't buy one as they are driven hard) but you are saving 20k on list price. New R8 is out now for ordering, but the changes are lights/bumper and a new badge.

Rtronic is dead (thank god) and a new DSG is coming. 
Rtronic models might take a hit but you just never know - id guess it will mirror what we are seeing on the RS.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've read mainly negative things about the RTronic in the R8 but haven't personally driven one. The R8 really deserves a refresh as the it' looks practically the same since 2007 

My ideal R8 would be a Sepang/Black manual V10... One day when the prices drop to a more affordable level for me


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the S-Tronic box will cement the R8 V10, as a real contender, against anything. It has been crying out for a twin clutch gearbox. The R-Tronic, imo, was truly dreadful. The only downside with the facelift car, with the new box, will be the price, is it about £125k ?.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

V10 S-Tronic is £116k
V10+ S-Tronic is £128k

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/paris ... -uncovered

Not enough change for me although the S-tronic should be a hoot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yep, read "optimised" as - couldnt be arsed to do anything....but felt compelled as we said we'd do something 3 years ago (IMO).

On the plus side - you could easily make your older R8 look like a new one for next to nothing (relatively speaking)
Dont forget you need to add on the options to the prices above, so it will end up 5k more at least.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> yep, read "optimised" as - couldnt be arsed to do anything....but felt compelled as we said we'd do something 3 years ago (IMO).
> 
> On the plus side - you could easily make your older R8 look like a new one for next to nothing (relatively speaking)
> Dont forget you need to add on the options to the prices above, so it will end up 5k more at least.


Bang right in the new 991 Turbo S price range. Okay 911's all look the same too but the R8 is taking the piss, hardly a new model at all. DSG is what the car is missing though, I reckon it will be an animal with that transmission.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The R8 is a nice car but there are a few things I don't like:

1. It's much too wide to be practical.
2. Only the very latest models have a decent auto box.
3. The gear ratios are insanely low - 25mph/1000 rpm on a supercar is crazy.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> The R8 is a nice car but there are a few things I don't like:
> 
> 1. It's much too wide to be practical.
> 2. Only the very latest models have a decent auto box.
> 3. The gear ratios are insanely low - 25mph/1000 rpm on a supercar is crazy.


Yes and the TT is perfect lol! Guys we could sit here all day long and debate pros and cons about cars, I bought one and enjoy it alot more than my RS which I owned for over 2 years Ive owned the car barely 2 weeks!
Yes the face lift one will be silly money and isnt what I can afford so I have to make to with a used V10 but so what! Im driving the car on a daily basis and for me its a very great car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im with you VW.

I moved from an RS too and regardless of how much BHP or power you can put into an RS, i would never go back - but the points are kinda all valid, if a little one sided at time.

But thats just people.. and something new is always around the corner.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Im with you VW.
> 
> I moved from an RS too and regardless of how much BHP or power you can put into an RS, i would never go back - but the points are kinda all valid, if a little one sided at time.
> 
> But thats just people.. and something new is always around the corner.


Yes Tosh wait for the new 2015 R8 or a used mp4-12c!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Yes and the TT is perfect lol! Guys we could sit here all day long and debate pros and cons about cars, I bought one and enjoy it alot more than my RS which I owned for over 2 years Ive owned the car barely 2 weeks!
> Yes the face lift one will be silly money and isnt what I can afford so I have to make to with a used V10 but so what! Im driving the car on a daily basis and for me its a very great car


It's a great car, agreed. But the trouble is that it's a "supercar" which is intended to be also usable as an everyday car - and there's nothing wrong with that. Unfortunately it's so wide that that it won't fit most parking spaces and it's gearing is so low that you can't cruise down the motorway without the engine intruding.

I hate Porsches, especially 911s, but the 911 competitor to the R8 will go down a motorway above the legal limit at 2000 rpm in virtual silence - and it can be parked in a normal parking slot.

Admittedly, it doesn't look anywhere near as good, though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm tempted to get one in a few weeks tbh - i hate black that much...
cleaned it not an hour ago and it looks like crap already. its just the worst colour ever and ruins the ownership experience or the car. Might have to be a coupe now summer is over..

Sorry in a bad mood.

I like the new 911 and yes it will do 2200 on the motorway at 75 (daft dials)


















but..


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gotta say the new 911s are nice but unless it's the Turbo S/GT2/GT3 I personally will not consider it.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im with you VW.
> ...


Would love to have either of those but im afraid my mortgage comes first


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Patrizio stick it on the mortgage !


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Patrizio stick it on the mortgage !


you'll need a sizeable mortgage to stick a 90k car on it...


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

hope88 said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio stick it on the mortgage !
> ...


It's called a reserve mortgage , mine is a woolwich one I pay 0.5 above base so very little interest. The more money you pay off it the more reserve you can draw. It's handy to buy cars, houses do extensions without financing from other banks. Paying cash is where quick deals could be done in your favour , look into it.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


I've noticed my Barclays mortgage came with a current account, of which the overdraft limit seems to increase every 3 months, it's already at silly levels but I've never felt comfortable going into it, so I haven't, ever! Financing a car like this never crossed my mind until your post.

Is that how you financed the R8.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Financing a car on a mortgage has to be the most expensive way you could possibly do it! Depending on how long your mortgage has to run you could still be paying for the car long after it's gone through the crusher. :lol:

Don't even think about it.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

igotone said:


> LOL Financing a car on a mortgage has to be the most expensive way you could possibly do it! Depending on how long your mortgage has to run you could still be paying for the car long after it's gone through the crusher. :lol:
> 
> Don't even think about it.


With flexible mortgages it is possible to do and make overpayments to the mortgage as if it were a car loan - this can work out quite cheaply (3% ish) but and it is a big but by increasing the amount of the mortgage you are risking your house in the event you cant pay it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, as with ALL things it depends.
Depends on the amount and the period you pay it back over - plus the crucial rate, which Vince said was +0.5.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Ridgmont61 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Financing a car on a mortgage has to be the most expensive way you could possibly do it! Depending on how long your mortgage has to run you could still be paying for the car long after it's gone through the crusher. :lol:
> ...


Exactly my point 3% on a used vehicle, Im over paying by double so making sure the balance decreases more that the depreciation, if you had a ballon payment on any big car and walk away from the term early you end up paying penalties. I can sell this car as and when i want and pay the mortgage accordingly. Its not for everyone i admit but it works for me


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Certainly is worth considering in future though, although I understand that it could get a few people into difficulties, and the rate would need to be calculated carefully, especially if currently on a short term discounted, etc etc.

Either way, loving the R8 in Sepang Blue!


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ridgmont61 said:


> you are risking your house in the event you cant pay it.


In practice if I were to own an R8 I couldn't own a house as well! But would I care? absolutely not!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


Thanks mate. I will look into it. I'm with Halifax and let's say I am paying silly interests. I think it's about time for me to shop around as my property portfolio is better than when I started with them. All my money is tied up in property so it will be good if I can use some of it to buy nice toys lol.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Having a mortgage on your house to pay for an R8 ? Bonkers IMO....

Whatever happened to saving up for something you want? I know I'd rather be mortgage free and drive my little old TTS, everything paid for the old fashioned way with cold hard earned pound notes...


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> Having a mortgage on your house to pay for an R8 ? Bonkers IMO....
> 
> Whatever happened to saving up for something you want? I know I'd rather be mortgage free and drive my little old TTS, everything paid for the old fashioned way with cold hard earned pound notes...


 That's why your in a £30 k car and I'm not Dayer, like I said its not for everyone but people with the mortgage I have do the same thing , flip houses quickly to make a fast buck, if the facility is there and I can afford the payments I don't seem the harm in it. I've also used this facility to start up my businesses, some of the Essex guys know what I do and just cause you do not have the facility or know how it works doesn't make it wrong or bonkers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Didn't say it was wrong....I said it was bonkers in my opinion, to risk your house for a car? Each to their own I guess.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> Didn't say it was wrong....I said it was bonkers in my opinion, to risk your house for a car? Each to their own I guess.


I own 4 restaurants have 60 staff and have a brother as a business partner, I work 7 days a week Dayer and one of my restaurants is award winning. Being in business is bonkers , I'm risking more trying to be at the top running my restaurants, it's just finance and I can afford the payments, financing a supercar isn't bonkers , paying cash for it is in my opinion


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds like your doing well...good luck to you, having been through a similar thing, started a few businesses in the furniture game and sold each one eventually over the past 25 years I know how much work it takes....


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> Sounds like your doing well...good luck to you, having been through a similar thing, started a few businesses in the furniture game and sold each one eventually over the past 25 years I know how much work it takes....


Where you importing or manufacturing?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Retailing my friend.....back when I started in the early nineties it was nice earner, had a few nice shops, then a few discount warehouse type set ups, to be honest after over 20 years of the hassle of staff and the taxman I sold the lot and now work for a big Chinese company importing furniture....their taking over the world so why not join em


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I was about to say china is where it's at , most of our interiors are ordered and shipped over, all the big names import as you know what your getting and prices are quite cheap in comparison to the EU


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep....as Alan Sugar says the best thing you can do for your kids these days is teach them to speak Chinese....personally I use google translate which results in many funny emails to HQ and back when it translates weirdly


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't say it was wrong....I said it was bonkers in my opinion, to risk your house for a car? Each to their own I guess.
> ...


Wow! Massive respect  Running my own business is a dream but unfortunately at the moment its still just a dream


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Not another thread gone down the where you got the money from route 

Vincent I love to eat, you will have to tell me about your award winning restaurant, sounds like a nice place I could take my lady to.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> Not another thread gone down the where you got the money from route
> 
> Vincent I love to eat, you will have to tell me about your award winning restaurant, sounds like a nice place I could take my lady to.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason, Aqua Eight is in Ipswich www.aquaeight.com and we also own the Mizu Chain, www.thinknoodles.co.uk, dont know where you live but give me a Pm if your up in Suffolk and I'll happy look after you. The guys and girls from the essex TT gang visit our Brentwood restaurant once a month.


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

VWCheung, I have to congratulate you on your restaurant. I went to AquaEight back in May for a pre-wedding meal with some people from work (currently working with a client based in the Ipswich area). Was perfect food and great atmosphere 

As for the R8 owners, like them a lot, still considering a facelift model in the V10 later this year, but is wrestling against the MP4-12c spider which is currently winning (only just) due to the fact that I am fairly sure the other half wouldn't be able to get the 12c out of control as easily....


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Vincent, your restaurant http://www.aquaeight.com looks very nice, but you didn't say there was music and everything. I've just woken up half our office! (No chance with the other half LOL!) 

Just love your car too. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Not another thread gone down the where you got the money from route
> ...


That looks wicked.

I'll drop you a message on Facebook sometime


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

igotone said:


> LOL Financing a car on a mortgage has to be the most expensive way you could possibly do it! Depending on how long your mortgage has to run you could still be paying for the car long after it's gone through the crusher. :lol:
> 
> Don't even think about it.


And hence the things you own end up owning you.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Chinese food (missus from HK) so I might visit one of your restaurants one day Mr. Cheung!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

hope88 said:


> I'm a big fan of Chinese food (missus from HK) so I might visit one of your restaurants one day Mr. Cheung!


Really! bring it on! we serve Thai and Japanese dishes too, where do you live?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big fan of Chinese food (missus from HK) so I might visit one of your restaurants one day Mr. Cheung!
> ...


Near Northampton so a bit of a trek but I will give you a PM when I visit


----------

